# Evaluating ceiling speakers before installing



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

First of all, I understand ceiling speakers have sort of reduced quality. 

I recently put in a pair ($249 msrp each) into a cardbox with a circle cut in it just to check the speaker. It sounds as expected, speaker playing from a card box.
It didn't seem to sound as good as I would have expected so I think I need a better way of listening to it before putting it in the ceiling, which as you know each speaker has it's own unique cut out size... any ideas?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No good way to simulate being in the ceiling. I would just install them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

PoorSignal said:


> It sounds as expected, speaker playing from a card box.
> It didn't seem to sound as good as I would have expected so I think I need a better way of listening to it before putting it in the ceiling, which as you know each speaker has it's own unique cut out size... any ideas?


Not made to be tested in a cardboard box - designed and engineered to work
in a ceiling. That is one risk of buying in-ceiling speakers.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

If you happen to have a box that has about 2.75ft^3 of volume then you could get an idea if you set it against the wall. They are tuning so the bass is appropriate with the bass reinforcement from the wall and a typical standard volume. 

They would sound terrible in the cardboard box.


----------

